# Good Luck Team USA in Poland



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

I know some of you are already flying and the rest of us are leaving today. I just want to wish you all the very best of luck and i hope that the trip is an awesome one for each and every one of you. I;m sure Julie and i will be able to keep everyone up on how things are going and the FITA website is also amazing at keeping scores and stories up to date..


GO USA..... We know you will make us all very proud:hello2:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Best of Luck to all*

Good luck to all the US Archers.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!

Unfortunately, I'm not going on this trip, and it's killin me! This is the 1st one we haven't gone to, what was I thinking. We did go to Calif. yesterday to make sure Brady was all set to go. Sooo somebody please keep us in the loop. I hear the hotel is nice. Travel safe. We will be doing the 10 chant.
Godspeed and Take care,
Julie


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jimmy Pruitt did you get to go?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

good luck to all the people in poland. we wish you luck and id love to hear stories when u get back.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Good luck all!!!! It was a pleasure to meet and shoot with you last weekend....I know you will all do great!

Scott


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Best of Luck*

Good luck and have FUN.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I know that Brady and those leaving out of Chicago are on their way. I think there were some leaving from Newark, did their flight go out as scheduled? We saw the weather was not great. Brady said the flights from Chicago to Dulles were cancelled. I hope everyone made it out of the USa and is on their way.

Julie


----------



## KACArcher (Sep 15, 2004)

I wish you all the best in Poland. We are all so proud of all of you and we will be cheering you on from home. Have fun!:hello2:


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

My experience with International tournament has been wonderful. The hospitality of the tournament host and the community’s has always been truly welcoming and helpful and with services far in excess of the entry fee. *I am confident that the archers will have a wonderful experience. *
Consider volunteering at tournament, especially international tournaments to help present the USA in the good light possible…as we really are. You would be surprised to know that many people around the world believe that the people of the USA are what they see on “Married with Children”, The Simpsons”, “Soap Operas” and “Cops”. You can help educate the world as to what our core values are. *Have fun in Poland!*


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Poland*

Shoot well Team USA. Have a great time. We are all pulling for you!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I got a voice mail from Brady. They were in Poland and at the Hotel. So all that went through Chicago have made it. I hope everyone else did as well.
I'll pass things along as i hear.
Julie


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

GO U.S.A.!!!!! Make us proud. Awesome to see a Ole Tennessee boy representing.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Brady just sent me a message on facebook and said that Kari was the only one on there flight to get her bow. Everyone else is bowless. Hope the bows arrive today.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

well the Pruitte and Abernethy Clan have arrived.. Great place... 
03-01-09 through early am 03-03-09
Our trip to Poland
Well the day starts out as a dreary rainy day, we check the weather forecast and it’s snowing in Atlanta. Well that can’t be good, not in the south. So we all decide let’s leave a little earlier than we had planned. Good thing we did, it starts out just rain, then around Washington, we notice a car on fire on the side of the road and now the rain is mixed with sleet, few more miles and the sleet turns to snow. Well by time we get to Madison, it is snowing, big huge fluffy snowflakes, so far so good though, it’s not sticking. We stop for lunch and then head back out, well next thing we know, it’s now only sticking it looks like a winter wonderland around mile marker 105 and till we get through Covington, well then it starts to clear up some and the roads are in better shape. So all things considered not too bad. Well get to our gate and they announce our flight will be 45 minutes late because of the ice on the wings, no big deal, well an hour later, it will be about another hour.. So somewhere around 8:30 we board our 7:05 flight, well we sit there for 3 hours and then we taxi out to the de-icing area, we sit there for an hour and then the pilot announces, we have three people on our flight that demand to be let off. So back to the gate we go… They give us meal passes and ask us to be back in two hours. Well everyone is still in good spirits at this time. We have a bite to eat and head back.. Make some connecting arrangements for the next day and we wait. At 4:00 am they board our flight and hooray at 4:30 we were Paris bound, needless to say, by the time we got to Paris we had missed all of the connecting flights to Warsaw, so the airline puts us up in a hotel for the night and feeds us.. Sounds smooth… well till you get to the part that we had to collect our luggage… We are currently MIA on two bow cases and Mechell’s suitcase. All other bags have been returned to us, the airlines thinks our bags are on the original flight they rebooked us on for Tuesday, but when we got here in Paris, they noticed there was only a 20 minute layover and there was no way we would make that. So keeping our fingers crossed that someone can put their hands on our bags this morning. We all got up bright and early today so we could take a cab at 4:00 Am to the airport so we can try and find our MIA bags. 

Things just seem to want to go wrong so far.. Let’s hope things get better… the truck is stuck in the back yard, we have a busted water line at home, so the water is turned off… God I pray it goes better today….

Well it is now about and we are here safe and sound. My siuitcase showed up, but still two bow cases MIA, but we are not the only ones, over half of thearchers are still missing their stuff at this point. We will let you know how that goes. Official Practice is tomorrow, if all goes weel, most or all gear will show up tonight.


Well we have made it to Poland… Yeah.. So far so good.. Found Brad Henslin in the airport, he’s had as much of an adventure as we have (3rd day and no shower.. he says it’s showing, but I’m not getting close enough to tell. ). Aaron’s bows have not arrived, one is traveling with him, but with all the changes he’s been through, there’s no telling if it will arrive in Rzeszow… We had lunch and all I can tell you is I’m going to be fatter than I am when we get home, should have done a crash diet before we left. Polish Kielbasa Sausage and true sauerkraut, that crap we eat in the states is nothing like this..mmmm… 

Today is the 3rd and Garrett turns 17 today.. What better way to spend your day than traveling through Europe…


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW! I thought that going somewhere like that would be awesome, now I'm not so sure. 

Any way, have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Archery Mom said:


> Polish Kielbasa Sausage and true sauerkraut, that crap we eat in the states is nothing like this..mmmm…


Baggage delays and food, sounds like a typical world team "adventure".


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

K, T and yours truly have been thinking about you guys. "Missing bows?!....We don't need no stinkin' bows!!" Wishing nothing but the best for team USA. We are proud of all of you! Keep us updated.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

wow thats a lot of missing bows!! thats not good with practice tomarrow... what happends if nobody gets theres in time?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

We heard that most everyone has their bows now. I think there were a couple still waiting. I believe that everyone that was on Brady's flight from Chicago got their bows today. This happens on every International trip that we have been on. Not as many as this time, but usually some equipment is late. If there are still missing bows, we'll keep our fingers crossed that they will show up before the qualification rounds start.

Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I talked with Brady. It was snowing there. He said it's nice venue. The target mats are very hard and not arrow friendly. He was very relieved that the bows finally showed up and that they were able to get some practice time in. He was getting ready to go to Official practice. i'll update more after the next conversation.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

where and when will we see results by the day??????


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

You will be able to see results starting tomorrow.

http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1949&me_id=1362&cnt_id=3589


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

SWEET! thanks


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> I talked with Brady. It was snowing there. He said it's nice venue. The target mats are very hard and not arrow friendly. He was very relieved that the bows finally showed up and that they were able to get some practice time in. He was getting ready to go to Official practice. i'll update more after the next conversation.


http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1948&me_id=1362&cnt_id=3523


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1948&me_id=1362&cnt_id=3523


Some one else on another fourm was actually saying that the targets were not that great either. The guys that were using an all carbon shaft were having to put a lube on the end of there arrows. He said that he was a little afraid of a pass through with his arrow.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

It doesn't look like there'll be any passthroughs........not with that ply wood directly behind the targets 

Nice and "arrow friendly" huh?

Is that compacted cardboard they're shooting at?


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is what Pat Coghlan form austrila said about the targets

They are using these weird Targets, they are layered fibre board, we are going through it very quickly, so it will be interesting to see how many pass thru's happen in the tournament. Dietmar is also using arrow lube and going straight thru pretty quick, he had to change Targets at least 3 times with his Carbons. My X7's dont require the lube and hence I get a bit longer before I am thru.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

So in the event that an arrow passes through the target, does that mean that the arrow has to be shot over?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> So in the event that an arrow passes through the target, does that mean that the arrow has to be shot over?


Nope-that is why you mark your holes


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim C said:


> Nope-that is why you mark your holes


Please explain.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> Please explain.


I take it you have never shot an archery tournament run by the NAA.

In the NAA tournaments, each arrow is marked when it hits the target with a small pen mark. If there is a pass through or a bounce out the judge (I am a regional judge BTW) the archer is awarded the lowest unmarked value


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

They should be starting to stir over there if they are not all ready up. Sending the 10 chant over the miles to everyone.

GOOD LUCK & GO TEAM USA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Day 4
Well the day starts with Robert and I heading for the airport in search of lost luggage… Well no luck there, our bags are still in Warsaw, well you know me well enough, that didn’t go over well at all. With many phone calls and much persuasion of management, the bows arrived at the hotel tonight. Garrett and Samantha were fine even without their bows, Garrett had Ben Cleland’s bow and was shooting fine. Samantha had Chris Sheaf’s (SP) backups and was shooting her average with it.. Thank goodness, but no more worries, their equipment has finally joined us. Aaron Henslin had one of his bows show up, but he is shooting the loaner equipment so well that no one will let him have his own gear back.. lol.. 
The venue is very nice and the folks here have all been very helpful and polite. We are looking forward to doing a little site seeing during the week. Several of the guys found Pizza here that is pretty awesome, so looks like the box lunches they are providing are out the window for a few days..lol
Matt Nicely made a comment tonight that just made me crack up… He said after watching Samantha shoot the loaner bow, he sure hopes hers shows up and the scores go down.
The opening ceremony was a great event, always makes my heart swell to see team USA…Everyone shoots their preliminaries tomorrow, so I will give you an update then 


Off to the Venue for the start of the tournament


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim C said:


> I take it you have never shot an archery tournament run by the NAA.
> 
> In the NAA tournaments, each arrow is marked when it hits the target with a small pen mark. If there is a pass through or a bounce out the judge (I am a regional judge BTW) the archer is awarded the lowest unmarked value


I have not shot a N.A.A. tournament. 
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Archery Mom said:


> Day 4
> Well the day starts with Robert and I heading for the airport in search of lost luggage… Well no luck there, our bags are still in Warsaw, well you know me well enough, that didn’t go over well at all. With many phone calls and much persuasion of management, the bows arrived at the hotel tonight. Garrett and Samantha were fine even without their bows, Garrett had Ben Cleland’s bow and was shooting fine. Samantha had Chris Sheaf’s (SP) backups and was shooting her average with it.. Thank goodness, but no more worries, their equipment has finally joined us. Aaron Henslin had one of his bows show up, but he is shooting the loaner equipment so well that no one will let him have his own gear back.. lol..
> The venue is very nice and the folks here have all been very helpful and polite. We are looking forward to doing a little site seeing during the week. Several of the guys found Pizza here that is pretty awesome, so looks like the box lunches they are providing are out the window for a few days..lol
> Matt Nicely made a comment tonight that just made me crack up… He said after watching Samantha shoot the loaner bow, he sure hopes hers shows up and the scores go down.
> ...


Thank you Mechell. The postings give helpful insight to what it is like to compete internationally and what becomes important.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like rounds are starting to be tabulated. It's great to see practically round to round results! As Julie always says - let's get the X chant going!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Does anyone know the mirrored site? The main one is hitting max, and I can't seem to find the duplicate.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like the USA compound shooters kicked butt and took names during the qualification round! Keep it going!!


----------



## AggieX10 (Mar 29, 2004)

I can't get on the site to view compound results. Anyone have a direct link or can you tell me how they did?? I've been pacing around the house all day waiting for FITA's site to work!


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

AggieX10 said:


> I can't get on the site to view compound results. Anyone have a direct link or can you tell me how they did?? I've been pacing around the house all day waiting for FITA's site to work!




http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1949&me_id=1362&cnt_id=3589


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

AggieX10 said:


> I can't get on the site to view compound results. Anyone have a direct link or can you tell me how they did?? I've been pacing around the house all day waiting for FITA's site to work!




Here is the link I have been using with no problems....


http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=1949&me_id=1362&cnt_id=3589


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Go Team USA.

10 10 10

Want to see everyone shooting on Saturday!!!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Woo Hoo Rock on USA... Everyone seems to be in good spirits and ready to Show everyone what the USA has... Jr Female Compouns, Sr female Compound and Male Comound teams are ll in 1st place.. Jr Male is in 2nd.. rock on...

Kendal Nocely Shot great today, Samantha had a few hiccups with some judges, but we wont go into that, she is fine and is seeded 3rd... Rock on ladies... x chant from the stands....


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

It doesn't look like they've shot the elimination rounds yet.

In the qualifying rounds... (Name, Rank, Score)

Jesse Broadwater, 2, 595
Braden Gellenthien, 4, 594
Chance Beaubouef, 5, 593

Mary Hamm, 1, 587
Holly Larson, 2, 585
Erika Anschutz, 3, 582

Garrett Abernethy, 1, 586
Kristofer Schaff, 5, 580
Ben Creland, 9, 578

Kendal Nicely, 1, 583
Samantha Pruitte, 3, 577
Sarah Lance, 8, 562


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Tough day for the recurve shooters. If I'm reading the elimination brackets correctly, I think they all have been knocked out. :sad:

Come on USA compounders!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

BigPete said:


> Tough day for the recurve shooters. If I'm reading the elimination brackets correctly, I think they all have been knocked out. :sad:
> 
> Come on USA compounders!!!!!!!


Yep, Brady started off with a 119 but then went out. Staten was gone after one. Only Stephanie Miller made the cut in the ladies.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Well then....go Stephanie!!! We're rooting hard for you in Chicagoland.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I see that Stephanie got knocked out by Winter of Germany.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats to Kendal Nicely for making it to the finals for Female Junior Compound!! Whoo hoo! And Kristofer Schaff (Male Junior Compound) for making it also to the finals AND breaking Morten Boe's WR of 119 with a 120!!!

Awesome shooting to Samantha and Sarah as well!

Now for the Senior Ladies and Men to do their stuff!


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

scooby3xs said:


> Congrats to Kendal Nicely for making it to the finals for Female Junior Compound!! Whoo hoo! And Kristofer Schaff (Male Junior Compound) for making it also to the finals AND breaking Morten Boe's WR of 119 with a 120!!!
> 
> Awesome shooting to Samantha and Sarah as well!
> 
> Now for the Senior Ladies and Men to do their stuff!


ALSO, Garrett Abernethy will be shooting for bronze! Way to go Garrett! He ran into Kris in the semi finals when Kris shot his perfect 120 and a World record. WOW! Congrats Kris and Garrett. Keep it going Kendal!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

BigPete said:


> ALSO, Garrett Abernethy will be shooting for bronze! Way to go Garrett! He ran into Kris in the semi finals when Kris shot his perfect 120 and a World record. WOW! Congrats Kris and Gerrett. Keep it going Kendal!


Oh my goodness! How could I forget Garrett! Congrats again to all!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Mary and Holly in the gold medal match and Mary tied her own 120 perfect record!

Erika in the broze medal match against Lucy Holderness of GBR.

Chance and Jesse in the gold medal match! Chance also shot a perfect 120 in the semi-finals. I believe that beats Dee Wilde's record of 120 from 1995?

Go US compounders!!!


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

:thumbs_up My congrats to ALL of the compounders - Someone has to keep our end up. :tongue:

Some totally awsome shooting - What a final in the Mens Compound - Jesse & Chance - USA is the real winner here.

THANK YOU

Dee Wilde


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> .....shot a perfect 120 in the semi-finals. I believe that beats Dee Wilde's record of 120 from 1995?


Hey Scooby, how exactly did you come up with your math for the above  ! Like all the perfect records already out there (i.e. Butch's and Dee's 120 elimination passes), they cannot be beaten nor are ties officially recognized so they get to stand for eternity.....or until the org changes the scoring rules or round used for the eliminations .

Congrats to all in the medal matches and to those who didn't make it, congrats as well for being there and representing the US.

>>------->


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

I was thinking the same!  Congrats to the US archers... looks like they represented us well and will be bringing home plenty of gold and silver medals!!! Great shooting!!!





CHPro said:


> Hey Scooby, how exactly did you come up with your math for the above  ! Like all the perfect records already out there (i.e. Butch's and Dee's 120 elimination passes), they cannot be beaten nor are ties officially recognized so they get to stand for eternity.....or until the org changes the scoring rules or round used for the eliminations .
> 
> Congrats to all in the medal matches and to those who didn't make it, congrats as well for being there and representing the US.
> 
> >>------->


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like there will be lots of bling brought home! Recurve men, Compound men, Compound women, Compound Junior men and Compound Junior Women are all in the Gold medal matches! Congrats, y'all! Kick ass!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to all our shooters.

Good luck in all your medal matches

We're sending the 10's your way. It will be a busy day.

GO TEAM USA!!! You all ROCK!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Impressive shooting by U.S. archers all around. Recurve Men stand a good chance to win it all. I'm betting they do. Junior recurve men shot very well in their match only to face a world record shot against them by Turkey!!! :angry: Their score would have beaten almost every other team. That's the way it goes with this (dumb) O.R. round.

I've always thought the top half scores should advance until the medal rounds. Shooting that well and going out in the first round is just a dumb format IMO, and not good for the event either.

But congrats to all those representing us so well in Poland! You should all be proud.

John.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Wow, I just realized we have U.S. teams in 5 of the 8 gold medal matches and the other three teams won at least one match. That shows a lot of depth. Pretty darn neat.

Go USA!

John.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

We sit here this morning with the ground covered in several inches of snow and the anticipation kicking in.. The kids are up this morning for their team medal matches. All i can tell you right now is i would not want to be the ones facing them, They have their game faces on and are ready to rock... I have my flags ready to wave and cheer them on. The adults are later this morning and the individuals are this afternoon. It will be a very long day, the dinner is tonight at 9:00 yuck yuck.. But it will be a great day.

One thing we have all noticed, the teams are supporting each other all day long.. Recurves are staying for compound events and visa versa.... It is so awesome.. we have truly enjoyed it.. Keep watching it shall be an awesome day..


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Go team usa!!!!! 

You all rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upGOLD for US Men Recurve:thumbs_up233/227


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Woohoo!!! It looks to be a very good day for the USA, so far, and still so much more to go.
Jr Compound Boys - Silver
Jr Compound Girls - Gold
Recurve Men - Gold

Congrats to them and Good Luck to all the compounders still shooting. 
We are so proud of everyone.

Julie


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Compound women just took GOLD!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Hey Scooby, how exactly did you come up with your math for the above  !


All I can say, Jeff, is I went to a state school!  

I do stand corrected...........


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Compound men just shot a 240 to take GOLD, and if I can read French correctly, they took the record, too.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Archery Ang said:


> Compound men just shot a 240 to take GOLD, and if I can read French correctly, they took the record, too.


WOW! Fun watching the scoring in (almost) real time!! USA compounders are rockin' in Poland!


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Congrats Junior Compounders: Kris - Gold! Garrett - Bronze! Kendal - Silver!


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

BTW - Garrett shot an awesome 119 to wrap up the bronze!:wav:


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome Mary Hamm (Zorn) with made a perfect 120 to win the gold!!

She is pregnant by the way.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Chance shoots a 120 for gold. Jesse silver. Erika looks like she won the bronze in a barn burner going to the 3rd arrow in a shoot-off where she won in a closest-to-center call.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Very Impressive*

7 Golds
4 Silver
2 Bronze
WR's
Congratulations to all of our team. We are very proud of all of you. Have a safe trip home.

Julie


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

CONGRADULATIONS TO ALL!!! YOU MAKE US PROUD!!
:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## melman47 (Oct 25, 2006)

*US shooters*

Does anyone know how Staten Holmes shot individually?
Thanks,
Mel


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

melman47 said:


> Does anyone know how Staten Holmes shot individually?
> Thanks,
> Mel


Staten finished 16th in the ranking round then his first round opponent posted a 119 to beat Staten.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Archery Mom said:


> We sit here this morning with the ground covered in several inches of snow and the anticipation kicking in.. The kids are up this morning for their team medal matches. All i can tell you right now is i would not want to be the ones facing them, They have their game faces on and are ready to rock... I have my flags ready to wave and cheer them on. The adults are later this morning and the individuals are this afternoon. It will be a very long day, the dinner is tonight at 9:00 yuck yuck.. But it will be a great day.
> 
> One thing we have all noticed, the teams are supporting each other all day long.. Recurves are staying for compound events and visa versa.... It is so awesome.. we have truly enjoyed it.. Keep watching it shall be an awesome day..


Mechell
Experiencing a Jr World Outdoor and Indoor Championship inspired my family to “give back” to the sport. Something you and the Georgia crew know and do very well. We realized that events of all levels depend on the volunteer commitment. What is overlooked is that the target archery community is made up of a lot of people that give of their time so that the “archers can do what they do”. Coaches, Club leaders, Judges, Administrators, Instructors, Field Crew, Webmasters, Scoring teams…the list goes on, all have key roles. Again these folks are not archers because its difficult if not impossible to do both. On a local level, the program and event organizers and supporters tend to be JOAD family members, parents in particular. So when we say, JOAD is the future, perhaps it is better said that JOAD is the future for archers and for the target archery organizations. Grassroots says a lot.

The USA target archery community as a whole and the USAA FITA community in particular, has a chance to show their appreciation of for the hospitality and hard work of those that have hosted our USA JOADs internationally by volunteering at the Youth World Championships and Youth Olympic Qualifier that takes place in July 09 in Ogden, Utah. Nationally, volunteers can step forward and help with the SI Cup/Youth World Championship Trials, JOAD Outdoor Championship and National Target Championship. My suggestion is to sign up and become a USAA judge and also become Intermediate Archery Instructor Certified. By actively participating volunteers and supporters can see where they can help.

You mention how impressive the “team” support was for what many consider is an individual sport. If we call can get behind a group and encourage team success, team USA can do even better than it did in Poland.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

*Video*

For those who might be interested... it's quick. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWAjqBZIg0


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

sundevilarchery said:


> For those who might be interested... it's quick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWAjqBZIg0


Very cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Neat video KG-thanks


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

why they goign to poland, and what about team canada were cooler


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

why they going to Poland, and what about team Canada were cooler


----------

